# Flat Handle Bars or Curved Road Bike Handle Bars



## EntropyAJB (Apr 26, 2004)

For the past year I have been using a $130 Schwinn Sidewinder “mountain” bike to bike to school and back. I have decided that it is time to upgrade to an actual road bike, but I have a couple questions. The main one is should I go with flat mountain bike style handle bars or the curved road bars? From a mountain biker’s (I also have an actual mountain bike) point of view I have never seen the point of the curved road bars. The components cost more ($175 for a 105 shifter/brake lever combo versus $40 for a deore shifter/brake lever combo), and flat bars give you better control over the bike. I have never understood how curved road bars allow you to get into a better riding position, but I have also never ridden a bike with them for more than 5 minutes. Would someone who has experience with both road bikes with curved handle bars and road bikes with flat handle bars give your opinion on this matter.

Second question, how good are the traditional road bike brakes? The main bike I have been looking at getting is the Specialized Sirrus (http://www.specialized.com/SBCBkFamily.jsp?minisite=10080&sid=04Sirrus). Besides the handle bars the other main difference between it and a traditional road bike are the brakes. It has linear pull brakes instead of the normal road bikes brakes. How does the braking power of the two brake types compare? Am I going to be taking a big hit in braking performance with the road bike brakes? Once I make it to campus I have to bike though the over crowed campus to get to class so braking power is somewhat important.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

EntropyAJB said:


> For the past year I have been using a $130 Schwinn Sidewinder “mountain” bike to bike to school and back. I have decided that it is time to upgrade to an actual road bike, but I have a couple questions. The main one is should I go with flat mountain bike style handle bars or the curved road bars? From a mountain biker’s (I also have an actual mountain bike) point of view I have never seen the point of the curved road bars. The components cost more ($175 for a 105 shifter/brake lever combo versus $40 for a deore shifter/brake lever combo), and flat bars give you better control over the bike. I have never understood how curved road bars allow you to get into a better riding position, but I have also never ridden a bike with them for more than 5 minutes. Would someone who has experience with both road bikes with curved handle bars and road bikes with flat handle bars give your opinion on this matter.
> 
> Second question, how good are the traditional road bike brakes? The main bike I have been looking at getting is the Specialized Sirrus (http://www.specialized.com/SBCBkFamily.jsp?minisite=10080&sid=04Sirrus). Besides the handle bars the other main difference between it and a traditional road bike are the brakes. It has linear pull brakes instead of the normal road bikes brakes. How does the braking power of the two brake types compare? Am I going to be taking a big hit in braking performance with the road bike brakes? Once I make it to campus I have to bike though the over crowed campus to get to class so braking power is somewhat important.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am no expert in this but here goes. I suspect that the distance between my hands on the bar from flat to road bar is not so different, at least from what I experience between my cyclocross vs MTB. I should have the same leverage or balancing ability.
The road bar puts you in a more agressive positioning on your bike compared to the flat bar's upright which gives you a slight speed advantage. If you ride in the drops, your aerodynamics are better which translates to greater speed advantage. 
As for shifter/brake levers, each has their own uses & applications. I think you will have a problem mounting Deore levers onto a drop bar & 105/ultegra STI stuff on a flat bar. 
Going from MTB to road bikes, perhaps you should look into a cyclocross bike. It gives you a bit of both worlds of road & trail capabilities or light singletrack. If you have the urge to run with the roadies, an extra set of rims with pure road tires will bo the trick. If you have the urge to race CX, it's a blast to suffer like heck for 1hr! The cyclocross discussion board is full of info in case you are interested. 
Can't comment upon the brake question as I use canti's only on my CX & MTB.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*My two cents...*



EntropyAJB said:


> For the past year I have been using a $130 Schwinn Sidewinder “mountain” bike to bike to school and back. I have decided that it is time to upgrade to an actual road bike, but I have a couple questions. The main one is should I go with flat mountain bike style handle bars or the curved road bars? From a mountain biker’s (I also have an actual mountain bike) point of view I have never seen the point of the curved road bars. The components cost more ($175 for a 105 shifter/brake lever combo versus $40 for a deore shifter/brake lever combo), and flat bars give you better control over the bike. I have never understood how curved road bars allow you to get into a better riding position, but I have also never ridden a bike with them for more than 5 minutes. Would someone who has experience with both road bikes with curved handle bars and road bikes with flat handle bars give your opinion on this matter.
> 
> Second question, how good are the traditional road bike brakes? The main bike I have been looking at getting is the Specialized Sirrus (http://www.specialized.com/SBCBkFamily.jsp?minisite=10080&sid=04Sirrus). Besides the handle bars the other main difference between it and a traditional road bike are the brakes. It has linear pull brakes instead of the normal road bikes brakes. How does the braking power of the two brake types compare? Am I going to be taking a big hit in braking performance with the road bike brakes? Once I make it to campus I have to bike though the over crowed campus to get to class so braking power is somewhat important.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It depends on what you want. If you really want to ride the road exclusively and ride it fast, get a road bike. This is what they are made for. If an all-around road/trail (not paved) bike is what you are looking for, a CX bike with the ability to take wider tires may be the answer. Most commuters riding busy streets in cloths that need to be protected seem to prefer the more upright position of a hybrid or comfort bike. They also tend to take wider tires and may have racks, chain guards, etc. to make the commuter life easier.

For your specific questions:

Road bars provide three distinct riding positions, each with it's own advantages.

Road bikes and their components are more expensive because they only sell 1/10th the volume.

V-brakes are stronger than road brakes, but road brakes are sufficient for a road bike. All road components are more delicate (weight) and require a more subtle, pro-active touch than with MTB equipment. Unless you are into really technical terrain, MTB shifters and brakes (especially disc) will take most anything and work any time. With road, you have to think ahead a little more and anticipate the action.

Hope this helps,
TF


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Road handlebars allow you to change hand positions as you ride. When your wrists or arms or back get tired of being in one position, just switch positions and you're a happy camper again. I LOVE road bars. When there's a headwind, it's nice to be able to duck down, using the low part of the handlebar bend. When you want to sit up, just go up top. If the bar on the bike can't get you high enough, buy a riser stem. If you ride on a crowded campus, it's important to be able to sit high.

As for road brakes, they don't have as much sheer stopping power as an MTB disc brake or a V brake, but they still have more than enough grunt to send you over the handlebars or skidding off into the sunset. Powerwise, I've found road brakes to be generally superior to cantilevers, also.

In other words, don't worry, be happy.


----------



## GilbeyAllen (Mar 31, 2004)

I feel more "in control" at low speeds if I am standing and on the hoods of road shifters. No control at slow speeds or climbing out of the saddle if hands on bar tops. Same goes for flat bars (for me anyway). This is undoubtedly due to a background on the road - am useless off road.

Until a month ago I used to commute on a fast road bike. Then I discovered V Brakes !! I like V Brakes over road brakes in the rain so current commuter is now a fixed CX bike.

MHO


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't try discs...*

or you will have to by another new bike.

TF


----------

